# Android phone



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys,
Well i'm kinda big trouble, a friend borrowed me his phone with an android screen lock on it you know with the bubbles you have to link them together in the correct order.
Well i forgot how to do it and now it asks me for my gmail account attached, but i don't have internet access on the phone.
I went to the nearest telenor ( where he bought his phone) they said repairing it will cost ME OVER A HUNDRED DOLLARS! ( this phone is about 2 years old i could buy a new one for him but i don't have any money now )
Any ideas how to unlock this phone, how to make internet access on it to let me type the gmail adress in and unlock it?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks :banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi ad welcome to TSF

Get a hold of your friend and ask them.

BG


----------



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

My issue is i need to make internet access on the phone, we know the mail just can't use it without internet access.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

You can use a computer to access your mail.


----------



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

OK again my problem is that the phone asks me to log into my account to verify that i'm the real user = i have to make internet connection to log on the phone not on my PC
Any ideas with that?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

your post really is not all that clear. so your problem is you do not have the password and you are wanting to bypass it to use the phone?


----------



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

My problem is that http://www.xda-developers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Pattern-Lock.jpg this type of pattern lock locked the whole phone.
after more than 5 attempts failing with this code it will ask for the gmail account
now it wants me to put in my gmail account+pass which i have BUT there is no internet connection on the phone so i cannot connect to the google servers.
I want to either bypass this google mail thing or unlock the phone via a trick or something or make internet access on it by plugging it on usb or no idea


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do as BG said and contact your friend you cannot bypass the password


----------



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

I never said any kind of password here. I want to make internet connection on this damn phone. now the phone if i start it up looks like this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uImdsgjXgmU/Tj-bDfNcjdI/AAAAAAAADek/kUOrumg0Niw/s1600/too+many+pattern+attempts.png
but i cannot access the google servers because there is no internet on the phone!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have an internet connection on the phone it is visible in the picture.the email and password need to be inserted in the fields there is no way around it.


----------



## killbali (Dec 21, 2013)

i just googled the image for you because it tought it would be easier to explain, BTW do you think if i put my other sim which has mobile internet access would the phone be able to use it? I don't know if the phone had data transfer enabled.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will still have the email etc to sort but you can try


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You may not need to connect to the internet, the phone could know the information, it just needs to confirm who you are.

The program is doing its job, and that is to keep unauthorized people from using in case of loss or being stolen.

We really can't help you, forum rules prohibit us from assistant in by passing restrictions 
placed on it or password help. Your only cheap option is to contact the owner.

BG


----------

